# Passat W8 brakes



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

Does anyone know who makes the brakes for the Passat W8's?
I know there are two different brakes on the Passats, a 321mm in diameter and a 334mm in diameter. I need to replace pads and rotors, where can I buy them?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 brakes (W8-4Motion)*

Go with rotors from a 2001- All-Road with Lucas Calipers and pads from a 2000- S4 with Lucas "D" calipers.


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Passat W8 brakes (VWGUY4EVER)*

So you are saying I should just go to Audi and get these parts.
I am reading the service manual, it said there are 2 kind of brake systems, HP2 and 2FN.
How do I know which ones I got?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 brakes (W8-4Motion)*

you should have the 321 (12.7"), because I've never seen ANY W8s sent with the rumored bigger brake. if you really want to be sure, pop off a wheel and measure the diameter. but the above guy is right, it's just like the B5 S4 2.7t. you don't need to go to an Audi store, just shop using that as the car it's for.


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Passat W8 brakes (M this 1!)*

OK mine is the HP2 system with 321X30mm rotors
but my friends W8 got the 334X32mm rotors (sport package)


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Passat W8 brakes (W8-4Motion)*

Also, Is everything the same for the W8 brakes and S4 brakes, ABS senors, and all that goodies.
If they are, I will go for the S4 brake(Red Box) pads from Mintex.
And rotors, Try searching the web, can't find any with that size. So may just go with Audi ones.


----------

